
Show HN: LosslessCut – Save space by quickly and losslessly trimming video files - somada141
https://github.com/mifi/lossless-cut
======
somada141
Even though this was posted to HN about 3yrs ago [0] I recently came across it
and thought it was wonderful!

I tend to record long-winded videos while snowboarding with an action camera
strapped to my board or helmet so I end up with dozens of GBs of footage only
portions of which are semi-interesting so having a quick GUI that allows me to
trim the bits that are interesting, without having to import the files into
tools like Final Cut and recode the useful stuff out (an arduous and storage-
intensive process), was invaluable.

While a lot of the comments in the previous thread were about the caveats of
Electron apps I was just grateful to the author [1] for making this little gem
available and continuing to update it.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885585)
[1] [https://github.com/mifi](https://github.com/mifi)

